# Race Alert: 2004 ROAR Region 1 Paved 200mm/190mm/Pan Regional Championships



## raffaelli (Sep 25, 2001)

Just a reminder that the 2004 ROAR Region 1 Paved 200mm/190mm/Pan Regional Championships to be held at R/C Madness on August 7th is fast approaching! There will be open practice on Friday Aug 6th followed by 3 qualifying rounds and the mains on Saturday.



Please note that rubber tires are required in the electric touring car classes, no hand out tires, and no hand out motors.



There will be 12 and .12 open classes. Please refer to rule 6-31 for descriptions of each. Basically, 3 port in .12 and 5 ports in .12 open. There has been an issue with the S3 based engines in the .12 class. The exhaust port exceeds the maximum of 4.5 mm. This would be all 3 port S3 based engines illegal in .12 class. However, for this race only, we will deviate from the rule and waive the maximum exhaust port height so that the S3 based engines will be legal in the .12 class.



The top three in all electric and tope three in all nitro will have the motors/engines torn down and inspected. Any motor/engine found outside the rules will be disqualified. If your up to some funny stuff, plan not to be on the podium.



You can find out more about the race at http://www.rcmadness.com/340_Events.asp



Regards,

Chris Raffaelli

ROAR Region 1 Director

914 715 5620 cell

914 788 9829 fax

[email protected]



The current ROAR Region 1 ‘What’s Going On?’ Calendar can be found at:

http://my.calendars.net/region1/curblockmonth.html



For more information about ROAR, please visit:

www.roarracing.com



Download the ROAR membership application here:

http://www.roarracing.com/join/pdfs/2000app.pdf


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Mr. Raffaelli:

I saw yoou mention this race on another forum and I believe I posted a link there for you to peruse. Were you able to access the link? If not I can email you the flyer. LMK


----------



## raffaelli (Sep 25, 2001)

Rumor around the area is that this event is going to be big! This weekend’s weather is supposed to be good and with the program in the hands of RC Madness it should be one not to miss!


----------

